# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Kā pārkopēt Arduino Pro micro firmwari

## sasasa

Ir ķīniešu kolons Arduino Pro Micro.  MCU strādā, bet ir izdegušas 2 izejas. Koda nav  ::  Vajag pārkopēt esošo kodu uz jaunu čipu - nomainīt Pro Micro.
No kura gala ķerties klāt un kā to izdarīt?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Piespraud pie USB un ar avrdude pamēģini nolasīt kodu, cerot, ka nebūs nolokots. Balsotties uz zemāk esošo linku, komandas linuksī būs aptuveni šādas:

stty -F /dev/ttyACM0 speed 1200 
stty -F /dev/ttyACM0 speed 115200
avrdude -p m32U4 -P /dev/ttyACM0 -c avr109 -U flash:r:arduino_kods.bin:r

https://arduino.stackexchange.com/qu...ro-using-linux

----------

